# Does alcohol as a whole hurt our nervous sytem?



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Does alcohol as a whole hurt our nervous sytem?
I've googled and the effects of alcohol on the body is bad. Even in moderation! However, do you folks think it's too late for me? I myself drink pretty heavy on weekends, and have even given in on drinking during weekdays!

I am trying to quit and cut it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes it does. But its great fun along the way


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delirium_tremens
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korsakoff's_syndrome

It's never too late -- you can always cut back on consumption. Alcohol doesn't actually kill neurons as the myth goes but affects neurotransmitter levels. So it affects functioning, not structure.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

too late for you? absolutely not. if you quit drinking now, over the next few years all the damage to your nervous system will either heal completely or be so minor it won't even be noticeable. the body has a tremendous capacity to heal from the affects of alcoholism assuming you haven't gotten to the point where your organs are about to fail.


----------



## spacechild (Oct 22, 2010)

i always thought so, but ive been sober for sometime now, and im more nervous than ever. perhaps i did permenant nervous damage. but sometimes you just gotta pick up your cross and walk.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

what was your drinking history and how long have you been sober?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Not to late*

NO its never to late for anyone to quit or cut down. 
Steve


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> too late for you? absolutely not. if you quit drinking now, over the next few years all the damage to your nervous system will either heal completely or be so minor it won't even be noticeable. the body has a tremendous capacity to heal from the affects of alcoholism assuming you haven't gotten to the point where your organs are about to fail.


Hello Folks,

Thank you..

I've been googling but I didn't really see anything about recovery.

I normally binge on weekends, like enough to 'sometimes' cause me to pass out and forget the previous nights. Sometimes I drink on weekdays (on a work week). I know this is extremely bad.

I have never puked ever since I drank as a kid.

I want to quit. I want to cold turkey FOREVER, maybe just holiday and events.

Weekdays I'm fairly good because I am disciplined by work.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> what was your drinking history and how long have you been sober?


If i had to answer that directly, I am drunk on weekends. I buy 40z, beer, sometimes hards. I drink till I pass out.

The scariest event was when my mom found me unresponsive in a bath tub. I was so scared for my life after realizing how 'stupid' I was, but I now still drink.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If you drink a lot I recommend taking over the counter Milk Thistle pills to protect your liver. The science behind this is well proven. The pills are cheap, you have to take it before you get drunk not after.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i doubt you've done any sort of permanent damage. if you had, you'd be feeling the effects already. 

the key to quitting alcohol is simple really, all you have to do is not drink for a while and the cravings will lessen to the point where they are easy to deal with or go away completely. a good book i once read (although i'd already stopped drinking when i read it) was the easy way to stop drinking by allen carr. basically this book helps you realize how alcohol is not such a great thing that you are missing out on if you don't drink it. plus, you can always start drinking again (alcohol isn't going anywhere), so you don't have anything to lose by stopping.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i doubt you've done any sort of permanent damage. if you had, you'd be feeling the effects already.
> 
> the key to quitting alcohol is simple really, all you have to do is not drink for a while and the cravings will lessen to the point where they are easy to deal with or go away completely. a good book i once read (although i'd already stopped drinking when i read it) was the easy way to stop drinking by allen carr. basically this book helps you realize how alcohol is not such a great thing that you are missing out on if you don't drink it. plus, you can always start drinking again (alcohol isn't going anywhere), so you don't have anything to lose by stopping.


Hi,

Yeah, ultimately, it's about going cold turkey. To initiate, I've begun to read up on the bad effects of drinking. I'm trying to use it through a cognitive thinking.

Some of my friends don't drink and I applaud them. No matter what, they just don't drink. While I have 'older friends', guys w/ fam who only drink like 3-5x a year. I too respect that !

I look down upon myself for giving into drinking.

One thing though< I know it affects me, cuz after a night's drink I get jittery and feel weird.


----------



## Vimsen (Oct 11, 2010)

*My biological father (I did not grow up with him) drank himself to death after many years of alcohol abuse. He died at age 55, but looked like he was at least 70. So be careful.
*


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

*"Don't drink to drown your sorrows, sorrows know how to swim"*

that's a good one! hi, positive. i have issues with drinking, too.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> too late for you? absolutely not. if you quit drinking now, over the next few years all the damage to your nervous system will either heal completely or be so minor it won't even be noticeable. the body has a tremendous capacity to heal from the affects of alcoholism assuming you haven't gotten to the point where your organs are about to fail.


I think "over the next few years" might sound a little daunting to the OP I'm not sure what you mean by this, but any noticeable physical effects will disappear much quicker (even though there might be subtle unnoticeable effects that will take time to heal). If you are usually only drinking a 40 at a time and only on weekends I highly doubt you have done any permanent damage to your nervous system. You can already make it through the week without a drink (which advanced-stage alcoholics cannot do without serious, even life-threatening withdrawal) so just try to go the weekend without drinking and see how you feel.

I was going to AA for a while this year due to my own drinking habits. I quit when I decided it was harming me more than helping, but the horror stories you wouldn't imagine - I remember this one tiny girl who was drinking 3 bottles of vodka every night. She ended up having a minor heart attack during withdrawal. My point - alcoholism is a very serious problem, but on the other hand, the body is very resilient - people have done much much worse than you have and still turned their lives around to live healthy lives.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomorrow is a weekend, I'm going to try not touch. 

Gosh, it's gonna be hard to not drink for the rest of my life..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Positive said:


> Tomorrow is a weekend, I'm going to try not touch.
> 
> Gosh, it's gonna be hard to not drink for the rest of my life..


The one thing AA got right is "one day at a time." You don't need to not drink for the rest of your life; you just need to not drink today.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

There are actually some benefits for moderate alcohol consumption, but binge drinking is not healthy.

I like alcohol, but I'm not dependent or addicted to it. I don't even have it every week. I like the relaxing effect of course, but I like the taste of it as well.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

There are no real benefits from moderate alcohol, actually. Studies found that grape juice has the same good properties as red wine, except without the bad alcohol. Turns out the fact it's made out of grapes, myrtle, hops or whatever drink you fancy is what makes it a little good. Might as well just eat the stuff directly without the alcohol.

It's not so much about neurological damage, but more than your body and your liver are full of toxins. You need a really good diet and some supplements to get rid of all those toxins. I would recommend juicing. It involves buying a low RPM juicer, and juicing fresh organic fruits and vegetables, and only drinking that, in addition to a full spectrum amino acid supplement or protein, like hemp or rice protein. Your digestive track gets a break because it doesn't have to work to get the nutrients, juices are absorbed with practically no work on the part of the body. So your body gets a break and will use its extra energy do the cleaning up that has to be done. It's like a fast, except with juice full of nutrients, you get all the benefits without the drawbacks. It's called juice fasting or "feasting", look it up.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

The health benefits of low-to-moderate alcohol consumption are debatable at best, are more likely correlated to other, social determinants of health (income, job security, etc.), and, for anyone under the age of 55, essentially nonexistent.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Yes it does. But its great fun along the way


I don';t think it's anything to joke about. My mother died at age 45 from alcoholism. There was nothing fun or funny about it. She went psychotic and only weighed 90 pounds when she died. In the YEARS it took to get to that point she set herself on fire twice, almost drowned in the bathtub once - the cops questioned me about it, actually suspecting that my father tried to kill her. I was 9 years old. It was really scary. She killed my dog when I was 12. I was really glad she died when I was 13. It's too bad she didn't die many years earlier.

My father also stewed his brain with alcohol. He deveoloped korsakov's - permanenet brain damage - when he was 66. I had to take care of him for the last 10 years of his life.

The OP is going to have to give up alcohol completely I think. Some people can't drink moderately no matter how much they try. They have to abstain completely.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Nutnutnut said:


> It's not so much about neurological damage...


It isn't until you develop a B1-vitamin (thiamine) deficiency. That's the cause of Korsakoff's, not the alcohol itself. It's probably a good idea for heavy drinkers to take a B1 supplement.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

B1 is one of the vitamins that actually helps with anxiety and metabolism! I try to take that as often as I can.

I don't drink! :stu

Alcohol, in the shorter term, causes weird fat (the pot belly) and dehydration. Caffeine is bad enough for me and the dehydration bit.  I have to drink caffeine to counteract the Paxil.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

scarpia said:


> I don';t think it's anything to joke about. My mother died at age 45 from alcoholism. There was nothing fun or funny about it. She went psychotic and only weighed 90 pounds when she died. In the YEARS it took to get to that point she set herself on fire twice, almost drowned in the bathtub once - the cops questioned me about it, actually suspecting that my father tried to kill her. I was 9 years old. It was really scary. She killed my dog when I was 12. I was really glad she died when I was 13. It's too bad she didn't die many years earlier.
> 
> My father also stewed his brain with alcohol. He deveoloped korsakov's - permanenet brain damage - when he was 66. I had to take care of him for the last 10 years of his life.
> 
> The OP is going to have to give up alcohol completely I think. Some people can't drink moderately no matter how much they try. They have to abstain completely.


I am sorry to hear this, but am reminded again about real events that beset us. I am really sick of drinking but I have issues, and its' difficult for me to get away from it.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I drank this weekend, probably due to halloween. I as not able to control.. =\

I guess next week is another test.. I'm trying to capitulate! UGGH.

Every where I read, i see the efects of the alcohol towards the system and my brain. I know it's taking a toll, I know it's going to cause me to have worse anxiety.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You have to quit - cold turkey. Substitute something else. Candy bars. Porn. Anything else. Or you could check into a rehab center. You really don't want it to get so bad that you lose your job and driver's license and friends. I knew a guy who ended up almost killing someone when he drove his car though someone's house after a binge. Ended up in prison for 6 months and lost his job.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> I don';t think it's anything to joke about. My mother died at age 45 from alcoholism. There was nothing fun or funny about it. She went psychotic and only weighed 90 pounds when she died. In the YEARS it took to get to that point she set herself on fire twice, almost drowned in the bathtub once - the cops questioned me about it, actually suspecting that my father tried to kill her. I was 9 years old. It was really scary. She killed my dog when I was 12. I was really glad she died when I was 13. It's too bad she didn't die many years earlier.
> 
> My father also stewed his brain with alcohol. He deveoloped korsakov's - permanenet brain damage - when he was 66. I had to take care of him for the last 10 years of his life.
> 
> The OP is going to have to give up alcohol completely I think. Some people can't drink moderately no matter how much they try. They have to abstain completely.


+1

Alcohol is EXTREMELY harmfull when taken chronically:


> Alcoholism-associated molecular adaptations in brain neurocognitive circuits
> 
> This release is available in Spanish.
> 
> ...





> [Neurophysiologic findings in chronic alcohol abuse]
> [Article in German]
> 
> Müller D, Koch RD, von Specht H, Völker W, Münch EM.
> ...





> Alcoholic diseases in hepato-gastroenterology: a point of view.
> Testino G.
> 
> Unit of Hepatology and Alcoholic Diseases, Department of Specialistic Medicine, S. Martino Hospital, Genova, Italy. [email protected]
> ...


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

0


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

So is all of the stuff online outdated about moderate alcohol consumption being beneficial? Such as this websites information...

http://www2.potsdam.edu/hansondj/AlcoholAndHealth.html


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

wjc75225 said:


> So is all of the stuff online outdated about moderate alcohol consumption being beneficial? Such as this websites information...
> 
> http://www2.potsdam.edu/hansondj/AlcoholAndHealth.html


The data on the health benefits of alcohol are based on correlation, rather than direct evidence. And if you look at health, a person's societal status plays just as much, if not more, of a role than their behaviours. Look at studies comparing lung cancer rates among low vs high income smokers. You'd think that smoking would give you cancer no matter what your income, but people of lower socioeconomic status had consistently higher cancer rates. I heard a doctor speaking today about a study where smokers who had healthy stress coping strategies had significantly lower cancer rates than those who didn't (i don't have a source for that, only what she said). The interest into the health benefits of alcohol began primarily because the french have far fewer cardiovascular problems than other western countries, despite being heavier smokers and eating more red meat. So it must be the wine! Right? Or it could be the extensive social support network, quality health care, and job security. But it's much easier to buy a bottle of wine, so we'll go with that.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

bump.. i still can't break off of drinking..


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Positive said:


> bump.. i still can't break off of drinking..


 Binge drinking is the best and worst thing. Awesome while you're doing it. Terrible when you withdraw. Booze is absolutely the best anti anxiety agent I used. I tried giving it up last year for 6 months. I wanted to give the anti-depressants I was taking a chance to work. It was the worst 6 months of my life. The 4 AD's I tried didn't work at all and I ended up becoming more depressed, almost suicidal. I'm not sure if it was because of the AD's making me worse or the fact that I wasn't drinking. Or even the disappointment that they weren't working. I wasn't looking forward to social gatherings on the weekend, because I knew that everyone else would be drinking and having fun. I had prescriptions for Xanax and Klonopin, but those are weak in doses that don't make you drowsy. It ultimately sucks but I'm definitely happier in my life when I'm not sober. Instead of my depression being a 10, it's at like an 8. I know they say you shouldn't drink with social anxiety disorder and depression blah blah blah. But unfortunately I've yet to be proven that there is something out there that works significantly.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Alcohol is a poison, nuff sed. However, it is a really fun poison that I love to drink. I am down to one to two nights of heavy drinking a week, way better than when in college! Drink responsibly!!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Drinking can be really bad... eat's a hole in your pocket and your health you shouldn't be relying on drinking too over come your Anxiety, the alcohol withdraws/hangover result's of your brain upregulating over coming the sedating effect's of alcohol, when i used too drink and black out a couple times a day, i drink just for the hangover's and too black out, i'd binge drink for consecutive day's then stop abruptly resulting in dt's and severe withdrawals i was getting high off of the dt's for it's would make me stay awake forever how many day's that i binge, it will cause high high bloodpressure,increase,anxiety chance for psychosis as well

i like drinking it feel's the next day the front part of my brain light's up like a chrismas tree im so much more creative and i feel i get this magnetism too me that attract's i learned how too dance after drinking like singing or writing song's after drinking or talking too women the day after drinking so much better i can feel people word's and have more empathy it's weird it's almost like a religious drug too me i feel the flow the vibe

but drinking nearly killed me many time's having too detox and such that why i dun drink


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah don't ever go cold turkey it's safer too taper your alcohol uses just enough too sleep or make the dt's go away usually 75% what you drank the day before might do, taper on and taper off would be the safest way rather then binging and stop abruptly hard on your nervous system


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Also when you stop abruptly like that without tapering your training your nervous, every time when you quit from binging it's going too get used too quitting it's called kindling some people get seizures cause there body respond too alcohol so greatly cause they trained there nervous system too overcome the effect's.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

if you've been drinking for along time, and you don't feel it safe too quit you might need too go too an alcohol detox place and get it done properly, or ask your doctor tell him your situation he can't denie you help.


----------



## BrightDays (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish you the best luck trying to quit. Please try to quit!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I've only binged on weekends, and have had this pattern for the past 2 years. I use to drink weekdays, but have completely been off of it. I find myself craving, trying to go just 1 more weekend and then be clean the next. I know that's never the case. 

I'm surprised I quit weekday drinking, but that's because I have work.

People told me to give a real 3-6 month of sobriety for me to feel better.


----------

